# Looking for advice on Hoyt Protec limb choices



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi All, I'm in the market for a Protec. Trying to decide between XT2000, XT3000 and XT4000 limbs. I will be finger shooting this bow and it will exclusively be a hunting bow. I used to have a Protec XT2000 bow and it shot well. I'm trying to decide if the 3000 or 4000 limbs are worth the drop in speed for increase in shootability? also is the noise any different? would the 4000 limbs lend themselves more to instinctive shooting?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

The XT 4000 limbs will put you in the 45+ ATA which for a finger bow is excellent. I have a 30.5" DL and the XT 4000 limbs are the most forgiving, and the string angle is not extreme. I am getting 270 FPS + with my setup and that's pretty quick for a finger bow (GTX cams). I don't shoot inSTINKtively, I gap shoot, so can't tell you how it would work for the black magic aiming.


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

rsarns said:


> The XT 4000 limbs will put you in the 45+ ATA which for a finger bow is excellent. I have a 30.5" DL and the XT 4000 limbs are the most forgiving, and the string angle is not extreme. I am getting 270 FPS + with my setup and that's pretty quick for a finger bow (GTX cams). I don't shoot inSTINKtively, I gap shoot, so can't tell you how it would work for the black magic aiming.


my DL is only 27.5". not sure how much of a difference that would make. i here the shorter the limbs the faster the bow (good for hunting not knowing exact yardages) but looking for an easy finger bow. So hoping to find a happy medium.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My son shoots a Protec, an 06 with XT 3000 limbs, his DL is 27". he shoots it real well. Don't rule out 3000/3500 or 4000 limbs, the speed difference is not that big.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd take longer limbs and faster cams over the reverse any day.

Grant


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

Well there's a Protec with Xt4000 limbs that I'm looking at but it's got HDRT #4 cams on it so it'll only go down to 29" according to Hoyt. Any idea how hard it is to get #2 cams for it? My DL is 27.5" and what all is involved in the swapping? I'm guessing at a minimum it's new strings but are the cams easy to come by or should I just wait for something that fits me off the bat? I haven't seen many protecs with XT4000 limbs so i didn't want to let this one pass if it's an easy/cheap thing to swap out.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The xt 4000 limbs are hard to come by. I would think if you put smaller cams it will need shorter strings and cables which will loose draw weight


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

You can usually pick up cam.5 on here used for less than $100 The XT 4000 are hard to find. Gary is right, new strings and cables. Not that tough to do. You can find string lengths by going to the Hoyt tuning charts


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

rsarns said:


> I don't shoot inSTINKtively, I gap shoot, so can't tell you how it would work for the black magic aiming.


Doc said it's nothing to worry about. The Fingers Forum just caught a nasty Trad bug. Drink plenty of fluids (Guinness is the #1 recommended fluid by 4 out of 5 doctors), and get plenty of rest. You'll be shooting instinctive gap in no time.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope this will help. I have a 2006 protec XT 4000, draw length is 27 to 29.5 with #1 cam and a halfs. String is 58.5 buss cable is 46.75 and the control cable is 49.5


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

I can see why gap shooters drink Guiness, after every pint the gaps get bigger  Use instinktive shooter we drive arrogant ******* ale. 

Corene1, so you're basically shooting the exact setup I'm looking at. What's the verdict? Is it the bee's knees or the cat's meow?


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Works well for me. Gary 2413 helped me set it up. With a 340 grain arrow and 3 under at 45 pounds draw weight I am point on at 44 yds. Biggest gap is 5/8 inch at 25 yards and front of the shelf at 80. It is most consistent for me when pulling into the stops.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Icentropy said:


> I can see why gap shooters drink Guiness, after every pint the gaps get bigger  Use instinktive shooter we drive arrogant ******* ale.


I was once a HUGE fan of Stone Brewery. Then, alas, my wife went on a business trip and I spent the weekend frolicking with their Ruination Ale. Three days later, when I could remember my hair color and the police returned my keys and 5 drawer chest, I swore that dark trickery off. 

If I shot gap or string walked, somebody would probably confuse me for an archer. I'll stay with my "Double, double, toil and trouble, Fire burn and caldron bubble" instinctive shoot and pray. If those witches can shoot a 290, then I can conjure up my own Adder's fork and blind-worm's sting.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

Well everyone, thanks very much for your advice. I bought a Protec with the XT4000 limbs and found some #1 cam.5s here on AT. Any suggestions on strings/cables for this? It's going to be my hunting bow so speed is important but not as much as keeping everything nice and quiet. I've been shooting 300spine shafts with 200gr heads to try to keep the noise level down on the martin. Not sure what to expect on the Hoyt with those long limbs. I want to try to order everything ahead of time so i can assemble it all when it comes in.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Icentropy said:


> Any suggestions on strings/cables for this?


I just put a set of Winner's Choice strings on a Protec. So far, so good. I've only got about 100 shots thru it, but the BH has stayed firm. 60X on another Protec - again no issues, but I wasn't happy with the colors. 

I shoot the same 300 spine with a 145 field tip and it's relatively quiet. (string leeches and limb savers also installed). I imagine a 200gr front end will soak up most of the noise, if you've got a good tune. 

Hopefully some of the Longbeards of Experience (LoE) will weigh in on this thread and check my math, as well as offer some sage advice.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

58.5" string 49" control cable 46.75 buss cable let me know what draw weight and draw length and length of arrow and I can get you real close.


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

2413gary said:


> 58.5" string 49" control cable 46.75 buss cable let me know what draw weight and draw length and length of arrow and I can get you real close.


70lb DW, 27.5" DL(to front of riser usually), 28" arrow length. (do you make/sell string/cables?)


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

Paul68 said:


> I just put a set of Winner's Choice strings on a Protec. So far, so good. I've only got about 100 shots thru it, but the BH has stayed firm. 60X on another Protec - again no issues, but I wasn't happy with the colors.
> 
> I shoot the same 300 spine with a 145 field tip and it's relatively quiet. (string leeches and limb savers also installed). I imagine a 200gr front end will soak up most of the noise, if you've got a good tune.
> 
> Hopefully some of the Longbeards of Experience (LoE) will weigh in on this thread and check my math, as well as offer some sage advice.


Nice, good to hear (no pun intended) I'll look into the winner's choice and 60x strings. I'm not too particular on colors, this will be a hunting bow so as long as they're earth tones i don't care. I'm going to have to figure out what to do with the silver cable guard rod and hopefully the #1 cams aren't silver as well. I really like the factory bronze color for the 2006's.


----------

